# rockler tenoning jig



## jimmykx250 (Oct 12, 2009)

just wondering if anyone has one of these jigs. Just bought one and im finding getting the jig parallel to the saw blade seems almost impossible! The directions are garbage. But i have read very good reviews on this jig. I must be missing something. HELP!!!!


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

Have you checked you saw to see that the miter slots are parallel to the blade? If they are, I'm guessing the jig was improperly machined. Good luck.


----------

